
Shopify partners with Uber for local shipping - pr0ph3t
https://www.shopify.com/blog/57839493-shopify-and-uber-reinvent-local-shipping
======
jnpatel
This could significantly help local businesses stay competitive in the face of
services like single-merchant delivery services such as Amazon Prime and Spoon
Rocket.

It's worth noting Uber Rush is also integrating with a few other services such
as delivery.com and ChowNow [0].

[0] [https://rush.uber.com/how-it-works](https://rush.uber.com/how-it-works)

------
tracker1
It makes sense for a lot of restaraunts and stores to use something like this
as a shared delivery service.

